# Budget 29er



## gelfy666 (15 Feb 2014)

Just got in and found the postmans been...... curiosty got the better of me so ive bought a cheap 29er to try out.
I'll unpack it tomorrow and see what i think.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (15 Feb 2014)

How big is your letterbox


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2014)

gelfy666 said:


> ...... curiosty got the better of me so ive bought a cheap 29er to try out.


That's another on£ r££led in....... Hype and marketing - 1 Consumer - nil


----------



## spennie (15 Feb 2014)

I will be interested to see how u get on. Hope you're going to do the ironing before you go out.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2014)

It's not this one is it? Great reduction for anyone that is looking.
http://www.ukbikesdepot.com/m15b0s7...lite_Front_Suspension_29Er_Mountain_Bike_2013


----------



## gelfy666 (15 Feb 2014)




----------



## gelfy666 (15 Feb 2014)

well ive unpacked it and checked all the bolts etc.

remember my other mtb is a Btwin Rockrider 5.3, so as you can see i dont spend alot on my bikes as funds dont allow it.

1st impression is that it dosnt seem to have the quality of the Btwin framewise and also the forks arent as good even for bike that was originaly £549.....BUT i only paid £280 so i suppose i cant moan to much.

got to pop out for a bit now.... but ill ride it later and see what i think.


----------



## gelfy666 (15 Feb 2014)

spennie said:


> I will be interested to see how u get on. Hope you're going to do the ironing before you go out.



dont do ironing


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

any miles under the belt yet?
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

gelfy666 said:


> View attachment 38143


how did you make it stand up here is it just tyres jammed against cupboards?
Cheers Ed


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Feb 2014)

yep its wedged against the cupboards. 

no miles yet  unexpected car failure means ive been working on that day... least it dry while im lying under it lol.


----------



## gelfy666 (30 Mar 2014)

strange..... but ive still not ridren this..... ive been away with work for weeks! but im now back home lol.


----------



## young Ed (30 Mar 2014)

gelfy666 said:


> strange..... but ive still not ridren this..... ive been away with work for weeks! but im now back home lol.


that means it automatically becomes mine feel free to drop round any time before next/this weekend!
Cheers Ed


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Mar 2014)

I'll be interested to hear what you think of the 29er


----------



## disabledcyclist (31 Mar 2014)

I like Skol said:


> That's another on£ r££led in....... Hype and marketing - 1 Consumer - nil


but the whole MTB industry is or has moved to either 29ers or 27.5 though


----------



## I like Skol (31 Mar 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> but the whole MTB industry is or has moved to either 29ers or 27.5 though


But why is this?
Could it possibly be because sales were stagnating in a saturated market? Now there is a new MTB format out there all the must-have's and middle aged men with disposable income are busy junking their 'rubbish, outdated, obsolete' 26" MTBs and moving to one of the new, fashionable, better(?) bikes. Hooray, the cash registers are ringing again and all the sycophantic journalists are busy singing the praises of the new bikes so they can jump on the bandwagon and enjoy the ride for the next few years!

Cynical, me?


----------



## Phaeton (18 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not this one is it? Great reduction for anyone that is looking.
> http://www.ukbikesdepot.com/m15b0s7...lite_Front_Suspension_29Er_Mountain_Bike_2013



We clearly live in different spectrum's if you feel that £799 is a budget bike



disabledcyclist said:


> but the whole MTB industry is or has moved to either 29ers or 27.5 though





I like Skol said:


> But why is this?
> Cynical, me?



On a serious note, I am looking to buy a MTB to complement the road bike, it will be track ridden, not across mountains etc. is a 26" still a better option?

Alan...


----------



## Snapper88 (18 Apr 2014)

I've just brought a 26" Singlespeed & love it (only ridden it once lol) 29ers don't look quite right to me


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Apr 2014)

Phaeton said:


> On a serious note, I am looking to buy a MTB to complement the road bike, it will be track ridden, not across mountains etc. is a 26" still a better option?
> 
> Alan...



Every bike has its good and bad points imho, a 26r to me feels more pointy and flickable than a 29r although you have to pick your lines more carefully.
A 29r imho feels more like a monster truck they roll over everything and they are more forgiving when a bad line is taken, they lack the turn in of the 26r from my somewhat limited experience but in exchange you get a more forgiving and comfortable bike.
The 26.5 (650b) seems to be an attempt to have the best of both worlds. I personally do not feel they have the benefits of either, they feels like a washed out and weaker version of both.
I ride what seems to be an ideal compromise (Epic WC) which is a cross country 29r with short travel and a tight geometry, it turns in great and is really predictable and fast around trail parks.
After riding a few different bikes I am convinced a 29r is right for me as a 26r requires a far higher level of technical ability to push quickly through trails.

I would think @Cubist would be able to offer greater insight regarding the differences as the resident mtb guru


----------



## gelfy666 (27 Apr 2014)

well ive been out for a couple of plods localy, and its growing on me.
the hydraulic brakes feel alot more powerfull than the mechanicals on the Btwin, handles fine for me but ive not done ant technical stuff as yet.... a week off soon, so off into Wales then.

think ill change the handle bars for some with risers and fit a Maddison Flux saddle so my arse feels the same as when 
on the Dolan.
for £280 i cant complain as yet. :




f


----------



## gelfy666 (4 May 2014)

10 miles this morning on local tracks........ and ive decided that i do like it now.......... a bit ugly, but you cant see it when your on it can you.


----------

